# Vanda Marilyn Mirro 'Peter Lin' HCC/AOS (1996)



## bigleaf (Dec 10, 2015)

Vanda Marilyn Mirro 'Peter Lin' HCC/AOS - Awarded as Ascda Marilyn Mirro 'Peter Lin' HCC/AOS in 1996.

my first AOS award back in 1996. Ironically it wasn't a Phalaenopsis. Then this was awarded as Ascocenda. This isn't doing too well in a Phalaenopsis house. Not getting enough water but it managed to hang on after all these years.


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 10, 2015)

I can see why it was awarded. Very attractive color and shape.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 10, 2015)

Gorgeous color! Does it need brighter light and maybe cooler nights than Phals?


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 10, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Gorgeous color! Does it need brighter light and maybe cooler nights than Phals?



Yes, Vanda needs bright light and warm to hot temperature. Best way to grow Vanda is frequent watering and fertilizing but allow the roots to be dry completely in a very humid and warm environment.

I try to reduce watering by placing spanish moss around roots and basket.


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 10, 2015)

Migrant13 said:


> I can see why it was awarded. Very attractive color and shape.



Thank you !


----------



## abax (Dec 10, 2015)

Glorious color and very, very round. That's a beauty!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 11, 2015)

That's beautiful.
It should be in the photos section, so more people see it.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 14, 2015)

Beautiful vanda!!! Thanks for posting.


----------

